# Lets hear it.



## solomon1979 (Jul 22, 2013)

I read so much negativity on here. This is a thread to hear personal experiences of positive life influences and ideas on how you can live a better life,be a better person and how you have applied it to your everyday life. Start with the small things. Masonic or non masonic is welcome. Keep it positive please. 



                           Brother Solomon







Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro jimmie (Jul 23, 2013)

*Retiring*

After 25 + years IM getting ready to retire  from the Department of Public safety.
I m a MM and one of the first things I want to do is to  become 32 degree Scottish Rite 
Masons. I PHA but I looking else where.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 23, 2013)

We do tend to discuss current issues that are problematic.  Issues that resolve themselves easily are really events not issues so they don't get as much mention.  Like today I'm leaving work early to go to a lodge I've never attended before to see 3rd degrees of men I've never met before.  Tomorrow my new brothers will be friends.  and it will hardly get mentioned and certainly not in a long controversial thread.


----------



## widows son (Jul 23, 2013)

The one thing I like about this site is that we can discuss things as masons that we normally wouldn't be able to talk to about on lodge.


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 23, 2013)

@ Dfrey. To me thats a sign of Nobility. To attend a degree of a person(s)you don't know but be there to encourage their enthusiasm of being raised. Also to show your own appreciation of the craft. That is a highly sought after trait you reflect.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 23, 2013)

@ widows son. Has that made you a better person by talking about topics that are not normal in lodge? Have you been able to speak of sensitive subjects with out offending anyone other than in lodge? Please share with us.   


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 24, 2013)

widows son said:


> The one thing I like about this site is that we can discuss things as masons that we normally wouldn't be able to talk to about on lodge.



Our ability to discuss negative topics is itself a positive topic.  There's a dual trend towards free thought and peace at the price of agreement.  It makes for a tension where at lodge we don't discuss the hard stuff so we seek that discussion elsewhere.

You will note that the worst that ever seems to happen at any GL level is pettiness that appears personal on the surface.  But when we dig deeper all it really shows is ignorance of our principles (among Grand Masters?  strange but common) through ignoring our principles (we are all human after all).


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 20, 2013)

T


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 20, 2013)

solomon1979 said:


> I read so much negativity on here. This is a thread to hear personal experiences of positive life influences and ideas on how you can live a better life,be a better person and how you have applied it to your everyday life. Start with the small things. Masonic or non masonic is welcome. Keep it positive please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                            "A Labor of Love"
As Masons, we get satisfaction by helping others. There are many very important programs funded and manned by Freemasons, that are often overlooked, or unknown to the general public. Though it is through these programs our Lodges and Brothers are sometimes recognized for what they do. One of these is the Masonic Child ID Program. 

At the Blue Lodge level, the Child ID Programs allows a Brother to interact in a very positive manor with the public, and his fellow Masons and to my knowledge, is presently in every state in the country, and Canada. 

During these events we have many questions asked about Masonry by the parents and children. Most of the time we are able to answer those questions, which helps to dispel many of the fears, mistruths, and outright lies people have heard about Freemasons, and what we do.

It is really nice to have a nationally recognized program people can associate with Freemasonry, other than the Shriners Hospitals. Surprisingly most are unaware that Masons are Shriners, and the Shriners Hospitals are Masonic.  

I applaud the efforts of all these Brothers and their volunteers for all they have done and are still doing today.
It is a "Labor of Love" provided by the Brothers for the children, and their families, that will pay off in many ways in the future. 

By joining forces with various Districts around the state, I have traveled with Brothers that I would not have met otherwise, learning from and teaching each other, and had a great time in the process. Some of these Brothers travel hundreds of miles to help support these large events, and the overwhelming gratitude of those served, is the kind of positive image our Fraternity could use more of today.

If you've never helped at one of these events, I recommend you do, and enjoy the Fellowship of your Brethren as I have been able to do.

Yours, in His service.


----------



## KMEast (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Brother's... I'm new to the site.. I'm a newly raised M.M P.H.A.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BroBook (Oct 28, 2013)

solomon1979 said:


> I read so much negativity on here. This is a thread to hear personal experiences of positive life influences and ideas on how you can live a better life,be a better person and how you have applied it to your everyday life. Start with the small things. Masonic or non masonic is welcome. Keep it positive please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother negativity is also relative, example 
(-1-1=what , -1*-1=what ) what I am really saying when in search of truth you will have to encounter falsehood just remember as push comes to shove you can agree to disagree without being disagreeable!!!
But to reply to your statement since coming to the "erroneous assumption" I have come to believe that any LIGHT that can " legally support 
The other two is a rule and guide that will enhance all endeavors to reach the yonder shore !!!

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 30, 2014)

widows son said:


> The one thing I like about this site is that we can discuss things as masons that we normally wouldn't be able to talk to about on lodge.


Same here.


----------

